# [Community-Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03



## y33H@ (8. September 2007)

Inhalt
*1) Einleitung
2) Arctic Cooling Accelero S1
3) Thermalright HR-03
4) Montage und Einbau
5) Praxis und Temperaturen
6) Schlusswort*​
1) Einleitung
Brachiale, unhörbare Kühlung und dazu exorbitante Performance bei einem fairer Preis - das ist der Traum aller Zocker für den eigenen Spielerechner und die darin verbaute High-End Grafikkarte. Heutige Prozessoren der Oberklasse lassen dank riesiger Towerkühler mit Heatpipes und 120mm Lüfter problemlos sehr leise oder gar passiv kühlen. Bei heutigen Grafikkarten gestaltet sich die Kühlung deutlich aufwendiger und oft auch lauter, denn moderne GPUs sind komplexer als CPUs und brauchen viel Strom, folglich erhitzen sie sich stärker und verlangen nach entsprechend dimensionierten Kühlkörpern samt Lüfter.In den meisten Fällen kühlt die vom Hersteller bereits vormontierte Referenzlösung weder sonderlich gut noch sonderlich leise, Paradebeispiel ist die in diesem Test verwendete Radeon X1900XT/512 aus der der Grafikschmiede ATI, mittlerweile Teil von AMD. Ineffiziente 90° unter Last und ein Lüfter der einem handelsüblichen Fön in Sachen Lärm mindestens ebenbürtig ist, prädestinieren diese GPU zum Testobjekt. Abhilfe sollen hier die Nachrüstkühler bekannter Firmen wie Zalman, Thermalright oder Arctic Cooling bringen. Lange Zeit galt Zalmans VF-900Cu als die klare Nummer 1, wie sich allerdings im letzten Review zeigte, muss er sich der aktiven Variante des Accelero S1 geschlagen geben. Doch auch Thermalright will ein Wörtchen mitreden und schickt den schon länger erhältlichen HR-03 ins Gefecht um die Krone ins eigene Haus zu holen.

Mögen die Spiele beginnen!​2) Arctic Cooling Accelero S1


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der neueste Streich der Schweizer hört auf den Namen S1 und ist eigentlich ein passiver Kühler. Die viele Lamellen mit großem Zwischenräumen eigenen sich nämlich ideal für diesen Betrieb. Allerdings lässt er sich problemlos mit einem oder auch zwei Lüftern bestücken, Arctic Cooling bietet das optional erhältliche Torbo Modul an, das sind zwei rahmenlose 80mm Rotoren. Die Verabeitung ist ohne Fehl und Tadel, dem Auge erscheint der S1 aber eher trist. Dafür ist er extrem günstig und hat so schon viele Nutzer angezogen und überzeugt.Kann der leichte, günstige Routinier aus den Alpen die lauernde Konkurrenz weiterhin vom Gipfel fernhalten?​*
Spezifikationen:*
Gesamtmaße: 140(L) x 215(W) x 32(H) mm
Gewicht: 290 g
Preis: ca. 20
3) Thermalright HR-03


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der HR-03 ist längst kein Underdog mehr, der filigrane Heatpipekühlkörper hat sich zu einem äußerst beliebten Produkt gemausert. Hinsichtlich der Verabeitung gab es bereits am S1nicht wirklich etwas auszusetzen, aber Thermalright wäre nicht Thermalright wenn der HR-03 diesbezüglich nicht an der Konkorrenz vorbeiziehen würde. So ist es auch, das Prachtstück garniert vier Heatpipes mit filigranen, eng beisammen liegenden Lamellen - alles edel vernickelt. Zwei Röhrchen durchlaufen die Aluminiumfinnen und erhöhen die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Wärme von dem Kupferblock an der GPU abgeführt wird, idealerweise unterstützt von einem 92mm Lüfter, dieser wird per Klammern befestigt, muss aber - auch typisch Thermalright - zusätzlich erworben werden. Ist der schwergewichtige, teuer bezahlte HR-03 nur eine optische Blendegranate oder verbirgt sich dahinter eine enorme Wirkung?​*
Spezifikationen:*
Gesamtmaße: 133(L) x 156(W) x 38(H) mm
Gewicht: 350 g
Preis: ca. 40

4) Montage und EinbauDie Inbetriebnahme beider Produkte gestaltet sich auch für Laien als einfach zu bewerkstelligen. Mit vier Schrauben werden HR-03 und S1 am PCB festgezogen, dazu kommen noch die obligatorischen VRAM Kühlkörper - beide aufzuklebenden Versionen haften fest. Während der Accelero nur eine Montagemöglichkeit bietet, kann der HR-03 klassisch unter dem PCB seine Arbeit verrichten oder "huckepack" für Erfrischung sorgen. So kann man eventuellen Platzgründen vorbeugen oder die Leistung verbessern. Enge im Gehäuse bringen die zwei auf jeden Fall mit sich, denn dreie frei PCI-Slots sollten es schon sein, egal ob aktiv oder passiv. Wo sich bei der aktiven Variante der Lüfter befindet, benötigt die passive Methode ausreichend Platz und Luft zur optimalen Konvektion.

Für Ventilation sogte auf beiden Kühlern ein 12cm Rotor, bei dem S1 durfte zusätzlich ein 10cm Pärchen ran. Der verwendete 120mm ist ein Scythe S-Flex SFF21F, dieser dreht bei 12v mit ~1600rpm und bei 5v mit ~700rpm. Scythe Kaze Jyu nennen sich die 100mm Lüfter, welche im Doppel schuften, ihre Nenndrehzahl bei 12v betragen ~1500rpm, bei 5v skalieren sie auf ~600rpm herunter.

Bei 5v sind beide Scythes im geschlossenen Case subjektiv fast nicht mehr wahrnehmbar, der minimale akustische Unterschied gegenüber dem passiven Betrieb ist subjektiv zwar vorhanden, in der Praxis aber verschwindent gering. Mit 12v werden die Kaze Jyu hörbar, jedoch laufen sie eher dumpf und sind somit nicht unbedingt störend, jedoch keinesfalls wirklich leise, die meisten User dürften aber auch bei diesem "Lärm" in Ruhe arbeiten können. Der S-Flex dagegen heult vergleichsweise auf, er wird deutlich hörbar und ist in meinen Ohren an der Grenze. Zwar ist er nicht wirklich laut und das P180 schluckt einiges, auf Dauer wird der Japaner aber nervig.
​5) Praxis und TemperaturenBeide Probanden müssen sich in meinem Ultra-Silent System beweisen. Durch die geöffneten PCI Slotblenden strömt kühle Luft in das Gehäuse und steigt nach oben, durch den passiven Ninja hindurch, ein 120mm S-Flex im 5 Volt Betrieb saugt die erhitzte Luft schließlich unhörbar aus dem Antec P180. Diese Konfiguration ist der Härtetest schlechthin für praktisch jeden denkbaren Luftkühler. 
Die verwende X1900XT/512 lief mit den Standardtakraten von 621/720, jedoch undervoltet auf 1.3v Kern und 1.785v VRAM. Bei einer "normalen" X1900XT liegen die Temperaturen anähernd 8° über meinen Werten, dies gilt aber nur für die GPU. Neben den oben genannten Lüftern wurde wie üblich Arctic Silver 5 als Kontaktmittel verwendet, die Umgebugstemperatur schwankte zwischen 23.2° und 24.8° und ist somit weitestgehend vernachlässigbar. Mithilfe des Rivatuners v2.0 wurden zuerst 5min die idle Temperaturen auf ruhendem Desktop gemessen, danach sorgten 10min des ATI Tool'schen "Scan for Artifacts" in der v0.26 für die Belastung, abschließend rundeten 5min Cooldown das Setup ab um zu sehen, ob der jeweilige Kühler es schafft wieder in den idle Zustand zurück zu kehren. Alle aktiven Setups erreichten die 45°/40°/60° (GPU/Ambient/PWMs) wieder, außerdem wurden aktiv die 60° bei der Umgebungstemperatur nie überschritten - erst ab etwa 75° treten Probleme auf - daher liste ich nur die load Ergebnisse von GPU und PWMs.​
*HR-03 120mm*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*HR-03 passiv*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*S1 120mm*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*S1 2x 100mm*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*S1 passiv*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dem S1 gelingt ohne Lüfter keine stabile Kühlung, einem Freeze folgte ein kompletter Absturz, er disqualifiziert sich somit für den passiven Einsatz auf einer X1900XT. Noch schlechter ergeht es dem HR-03, dieser lässt die Grafikkarte erstens früher abstürzen, zweitens bei niedrigeren Temperaturen und drittens war der Kühlkörper nach dem Test glühend heiß, erst nach 10min warten konnte ich ihn, ohne mir die Finger zu verbrennen, ausbauen. Der S1 scheiterte weder an der GPU noch an der Umgebungstemperatur, die Spannungswandler erreichten aber nach guten 7min Last mörderische 113° - klack, Absturz. Thermalrights Kreation musste bereits deutlich früher die Segel streichen, bei 92°/81°/98° war es schon so weit. Diese drei Werte sind aber noch nicht kritisch, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass durch die kompakte Konstruktion der VRAM stark isoliert wurde, dafür sprechen auch die Bildefehler, welche ab etwa 70° Ambient eintraten. In der Königsdisziplin ohne Lüfter liegt der S1 also vorne, aber in der Praxis wären solche Werte auf Dauer tödlich und wer will schon einen reproduzierbaren Absturz?!

Aktiv sinken die Temperaturen massiv, die 55° load sind kühler als die idle Werte des Referenzkühlers, der HR-03 samt 120mm Turbine kann dem S1 mit identschem Lüfter aber weder bei 5v noch bei 12v das Wasser reichen. Arctic Coolings Flagschiff zieht mit jeweils um die 10° davon, bei der GPU und den PWMs.

Interessant fällt der Vergleich 120mm gegen 2x 100mm auf dem Accelero aus: Die Drosselung von 12v auf 5v lässt die GPU im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes kalt - nur 3° bzw. 1° wärmer; die PWMs verzeihen den Rückgang an Frischluft weniger, 11° mehr, absolute 76° bzw. 80° sind aber ein guter Wert. Die PWM Temperatur kann durch den Spannungswandlerkühler des S1 nochmals um 7° gesenkt werden, im Test wurde der Fairheit wegen der Originale genutzt, HR-03 Nutzer müssen ja schließlich mit letzterem Vorlieb nehmen.
​6) SchlusswortThermalrights Hochglanzmonster ist ein guter Kühler ohne Fehl und Tadel, Casemodder dürften mit dem HR-03 und einem LED Lüfter im 120mm Format sicher glücklich werden. Der S1 ist zwar kein Hingucker, dafür bietet er Power für alle Situationen bei erholsamer Stille. Meine Empfehlung besteht aus einem Accelero S1 zusammen mit einem S-Flex SFF21F im 5v Modus - knapp 30 sind hier gut angelegt!
Kaufen kann man den S1 in vielen Shops, der PCGH Preisvergleich hilft *klick mich*​


----------



## Blizzard (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Vieleicht solltest du noch in die Grafik einfügen, bei welcher Kühllösung es nen Absurtz gab, würde etwas zur Übersicht beitragen 
ABerr sonst sehr ausführlicher Test


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Du hast Recht, ich habs beim Diagramm erstellen vergessen *duck und weg*

*EDIT*
So besser? 

cYa


----------



## Blizzard (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

ja, das ist eindeutig


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Sehr schöner Artikel.
Ein Vorschlag zur Formatierung: Ich würde nicht nach jedem Absatz einen Return machen, sondern eher Flattersatz oder Blocksatz nutzen.
Und: Ein direkter Preisvergleichslink zu unserem Service wäre bestimmt hilfreich...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/announcement.php?f=19


----------



## JimBeam (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Schöner Artikel, werde trotzdem zum Zalman greifen müssen da weder der S1 noch der HR-3 auf meine 7600GT passen.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Der S2 passt allerdings 

Ebenso auf die 8600GT falls du dann auf diese aufrüsten willst.

Ich selber werd mir erst mit dem fertigen SLI-System 2 S2 kaufen, damit endlich mal mehr Ruhe ist hier


----------



## JimBeam (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Wo liegt den der Unterschied zwischen S1 und S2? der S2 ist ja billiger und da steht auch nirgends das man da Lüfter draufschrauben kann. Was ich aber schon gern möchte da mit ich meiner Karte mal mit dem Bleistift zu Leibe rücken kann.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Der Unterschied liegt in nur 2 statt 4 Heatpipes.

Lüfter kannst du da auch draufbauen, das Turbo Module ist eh nicht das wahre. 0,1 Sone, dann ist das ja kaum Luft, die da durchpustet. Bei meinem AC Freezer 7 Pro ist das en gaaanz langsamer Lufthauch, der nicht unbedingt kühlt.


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

@ Tilo

Das ist normalerweise kein Absatz, bei CB ists exakt der gleiche Code
und sieht so aus wie es sein soll :confused *klick mich*
*grübel*

@ JimBeam

Ein VF700 passt auf deine 7600GT genauso wie ein VF900 oder HR-03.
Letztere beiden sind aber overpowered.

*EDIT*
So, Formatierung passt, Link ist drin, nur ich hab echt kA warum da vor den 
Bildern zum HR-03 120mm noch ein * (Listenpunkt) ist ...

cYa


----------



## JimBeam (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Hmm joa danke, dummerweise passt der S2 nicht in mein Gehäuse (zu breit) nja Zalman Quirl ich komme...


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Ja, ein VF700 nimmt keinen Platz weg, ist mehr als gut genug für eine
7600GT auch bei leisen 5v, mir zwar immer noch zu laut, aber ich bin n Freak^^

cYa


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Äh... Der S2 entspricht dem S1 so ziemlich, es fehlen nur 2 Heatpipes. Außerdem soll besagtes Turbo Module auch auf den S2 passen . Allerdings dürften 2 raufgeschnallte 92er mehr und auch variable Leisutng bieten.

@Jim: *grad 2te Seite les* habe noch einen VF900-Cu rumliegen, interesse? die Unterlegscheiben fehlen allerdings, auch die WLP ist alle.


----------



## JimBeam (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Äh... Der S2 entspricht dem S1 so ziemlich, es fehlen nur 2 Heatpipes. Außerdem soll besagtes Turbo Module auch auf den S2 passen . Allerdings dürften 2 raufgeschnallte 92er mehr und auch variable Leisutng bieten.
> 
> @Jim: *grad 2te Seite les* habe noch einen VF900-Cu rumliegen, interesse? die Unterlegscheiben fehlen allerdings, auch die WLP ist alle.



Ist trotzdem zu breit für mein Gehäuse, naja jetzt hab ich wenigstens CPU und GPU Kühler im Partnerlook


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*



y33H@ schrieb:


> @ Tilo
> 
> Das ist normalerweise kein Absatz, bei CB ists exakt der gleiche Code
> und sieht so aus wie es sein soll :confused *klick mich*
> *grübel*



Bei CB ist es genau so "falsch". 
Da sind definitiv harte Umbrüche mitten im Satz drin. Hab grad mal spaßeshalber ein paar editiert, dann sieht es auch normal aus.


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Na da bin ich ja froh, dass es dich (oder sollte ich mich schon mal eher ab "sie" gewöhnen^^) gibt 
Ist mit der Formatierung immer n bissl aufwendiger bei so großen Posts...

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Magst Du das selbst ändern? 

Einfach die "harten Returns" rausnehmen...


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

*AW: [Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Hab sie rausgenommen, imo ists aber optisch immer noch nicht ganz optimal 
Wie setzte ich kleine Bilder rein, die kein "1600*1200" drunter stehen haben (also aussehen wie Direktlinks, so wie das Diagramm), bei einem Klick darauf aber doch in einem neuen Tab in voller Größe erscheinen?

cYa


----------



## |L1n3 (20. September 2007)

*AW: [Extreme User-Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Wäre die Kühlleistung des Thermalright HR-03 nicht besser wenn du ihn anders rum draufgebaut hättest ? Also mit dem Kühlkörper auf der anderen seite. Soweit ich weiss geht das doch ..


----------



## y33H@ (21. September 2007)

*AW: [Extreme User-Review] Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 vs. Thermalright HR-03*

Ich habs kurz angetestet, aber das bringt nichts. Denn der Lüfter saugt dann warme Luft vom Ninja an bzw. saugt die Luft Richtung Ninja - beides in ineffektiver als die normale Montage.

cYa


----------



## Düsi 800 (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Ja, ich hab mir auch erst gerade einen Arctic Cooling S2 zugelegt. War ein bisschen eng zum einbauen, aber die Kühlleistung ist einfach fantastisch. Der Kühler wirkt ein bisschen lotterig, aber er hält und für den mickrigen Preis kann man da also wirklich nichts sagen.
Ich kann ihn einfach nur loben.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juni 2008)

Etwas enttäuscht bin ich, dass 2x100mm auf am S1 "nur" 2 bzw 4°C bringen. Dann bleibe ich doch bei meinem einen 120er. 

Zum Guide: (Wie immer) Spitze!


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn der Thread etwas älter ist, poste ich meine Frage zum Thermalright Kühler einfach mal hier mit rein und hoffe das du sie beantworten kannst.

Passt das mit den 4 Heatpipes auf eine aktuelle Radeon a la HD3850/3870 oder ist die GPU zu klein und es werden quasi nur 2 der 4 Heatpipes benutzt. Weisst du zufällig auch ob beim HR-03/R600 alle Pipes kühlen oder ob die am Rand auch nicht richtig die wärme aufnehmen.


Ich hoffe du hast das richtig verstanden und kannst mir helfen. 


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (23. Juni 2008)

Das Problem, dass die äußeren Pipes keine/kaum Wärme aufnehmen, hast du vor allem beim Battle-Axe, da dieser über keine Bodenplatte verfügt, sondern aufgrund der HDT bei kleinen Dies nur zwei Pipes aufliegen. Beim HR-03*GT* ist es ähnlich und das, obwohl die Pipes in einer Bodenplatte sitzen - hier braucht es einen heißen Chip, dann bringen auch die äußeren Pipes  etwas. Daher ist bei einem RV670/RV770 oder G92(b) die non-GT-Version besser geeignet, wenn auch nicht ideal (der non-GT ist rund 5° besser als der GT). Auch hier geht etwas Leistung verloren, wieviel ist nicht messbar.

Beim HR-03/R600 ist es leider ähnlich. Einzig bei den G80-8800 kommt ein HR-03 (hier die Plus-Version) voll zur Geltung - der Battle-Axe rockt übrigens auf einer solchen Karte auch.

Somit lässt sich sagen, dass nahezu alle HR-03 bis auf die Plus-Version leider nicht das Optimum darstellen, da sich ihre Power nicht voll entfalten kann.

cYa


----------



## xTc (23. Juni 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Das Problem, dass die äußeren Pipes keine/kaum Wärme aufnehmen, hast du vor allem beim Battle-Axe, da dieser über keine Bodenplatte verfügt, sondern aufgrund der HDT bei kleinen Dies nur zwei Pipes aufliegen. Beim HR-03*GT* ist es ähnlich und das, obwohl die Pipes in einer Bodenplatte sitzen - hier braucht es einen heißen Chip, dann bringen auch die äußeren Pipes  etwas. Daher ist bei einem RV670/RV770 oder G92(b) die non-GT-Version besser geeignet, wenn auch nicht ideal (der non-GT ist rund 5° besser als der GT). Auch hier geht etwas Leistung verloren, wieviel ist nicht messbar.
> 
> Beim HR-03/R600 ist es leider ähnlich. Einzig bei den G80-8800 kommt ein HR-03 (hier die Plus-Version) voll zur Geltung - der Battle-Axe rockt übrigens auf einer solchen Karte auch.
> 
> ...




Also wäre quasi für eine HD3870 ein Thermalright HR-03 A besser geeignet. Er hat 4 Pipes und wurde somit nichts/so viel verschwenden. Gut, dann werde ich mich die Tage um die beschaffung eines solchen Kühler's machen.


----------



## y33H@ (23. Juni 2008)

Bedenke, dass ein Accelero S1 deutlich besser kühlt.

cYa


----------



## xTc (23. Juni 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass ein Accelero S1 deutlich besser kühlt.
> 
> cYa



Stimmt schon, aber ich kann doch nicht ein Accelero in mein Case stecken.... Entweder full TR oder nicht  Mal abwarten.


----------



## y33H@ (23. Juni 2008)

Dann warte auf den T-Rad² 

cYa


----------



## xTc (23. Juni 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Dann warte auf den T-Rad²
> 
> cYa



Mal schaun, erstmal muss das gute Stück in den Handel kommen. Mal sehen was im nächsten Monat noch in der Portokasse ist, vielleicht gibts ja nen neuen Grafikkartenlüfter.


----------



## jupph (24. Juni 2008)

Habe mir auch den Thermalright HR-03 GT zusammen mit einem entkoppelten 120mm Lüfter von Arctic Cooling auf meine 8800 GTS 512 gebaut(nimmt zwar insgesamt 4 Slots in Anspruch, ist dafür aber sehr leise).
Als Gehäuse habe ich das Sharkoon Rebel 9 mit 25cm Seitenlüfter.
Meine Temps liegen (je nach Zimmertemperatur) im

12v Betrieb bei 46-50°C
 7v Betrieb bei maximal 57°C.

Und das bei einer Taktung von 820 / 1890 / 1090 (GPU/Shader/Ram).

Kann den HR-03 also nur empfehlen obwohl ich denke das der S1
unter gleichen Bedingung ähnlich gut ist.


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass ein Accelero S1 deutlich besser kühlt.
> 
> cYa



Damit hast du es dann geschafft. Kühler ist bestellt und trudelt die Tage bei mir ein. 


Gruß


----------

